# ROG Owners, want Rog CPU-Z?



## fullinfusion (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey fellow ROG owners, I seen a fellow member running this Cpu-z utility.







Get it HERE before it's gone!

Ya gotta love the red!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

Got it, it's awesome.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got it, it's awesome.


Where the Hell ya been D?

I was thinking the sea took ya away! lol

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Where the Hell ya been D?
> 
> I was thinking the sea took ya away! lol
> 
> I'm glad you like it.



Super busy bro, keeping my mind active.   How you been Brad, I missed ya too


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 15, 2010)

Downloaded it. I'm a Crosshair III Formula owner.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 15, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> Downloaded it. I'm a Crosshair III Formula owner.


Nice! hope ya like


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Super busy bro, keeping my mind active.   How you been Brad, I missed ya too


Fag, I been good! 

I haven't seen ya spamming the threads lately, so I was just wondering whats been going on... just curious bro heheheh

I was starting to think that big ass turbo in your ride took ya far away lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Fag, I been good!
> 
> I haven't seen ya spamming the threads lately, so I was just wondering whats been going on... just curious bro heheheh
> 
> I was starting to think that big ass turbo in your ride took ya far away lol



haha.  Just been busy with work and my own stuff bro.  I'm here though, I ain't going no where, just not spamming.  Good find on this though, looks great man.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha.  Just been busy with work and my own stuff bro.  I'm here though, I ain't going no where, just not spamming.  Good find on this though, looks great man.


Cool, I'm glad things are good there.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Cool, I'm glad things are good there.
> 
> Merry Christmas



Same to you brotha.


----------

